# need real advice from real UK expats



## chris123456 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have just joined the forums and would like to ask a few questions to the board who I hope are the most qualified to help me out.

I am a british cypriot, born and living in the UK, 28 year old male, I am getting very bored here in the UK and my career is practically non existant, i am degree educated but jobless, possibly on the verge of unemplyable for fickle reasons which is frustrating. I speak perfect english and fluent greek, I have experience in sales but am very dynamic, i can do practically any job within reason.

my parents emigrated from cyprus some 29 years ago to build their lifes here in the UK, but I am thinking of shipping out, england is bankrupt, quality of life for me is poor i still live with my parents as i could not afford to move out on my salary and my future is looking bleak here, england is unlucky for me on many fronts and things dont seem to be looking up either. I want to make a change for the better.

what is life like for you expats compared to the UK and what is the quality of life in retrospect. I have visited cyprus many times before for holidays but i know it is very different from living and working

I am just looking for ideas as to what I could do along with any other suggestions and experiences had by others who have done the same......

would it be easy for me to find a job? 
what type of jobs are in demand?, 
what did you do when you first arrived? etc......
how does your life compare now to when you was living and working in the UK?

really, the topic is open for anyone with experience to contribute anything which may be worthwhile to a discussion.

many thanks in advance and I appreciate your time and contribution to my plea, as i will most certainly be seriously contempating anything anyone writes.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I suspect the biggest challenge would be employment. If you were 'vitrually unemployable' in the UK, the problem would certainly not be lessened in Cyprus where competition for jobs is pretty fierce and the salaries are way less than in the UK. Speaking Greek would be an advantage, but the downturn in the economy has meant that many companies (especially those associated with development and tourism) are laying people off, not taking on board new people. What degree do you hold? There may be something related to your field, but be aware that Cypriots are generally very well qualified, and most hold masters degrees as well as undergraduate ones and would probably outgun most ex-pats when it comes to qualifications. Perhaps the biggest shock to the system however is that family connections and knowing the right people stands for a lot here and experience and qualifications often are not considered (one of the reasons why many ex-pats struggle to find satisfying employment). If you have family connections, I would advise that you use them to your advantage.

Good Luck

Kimonas


----------



## chris123456 (Jan 29, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I suspect the biggest challenge would be employment. If you were 'vitrually unemployable' in the UK, the problem would certainly not be lessened in Cyprus where competition for jobs is pretty fierce and the salaries are way less than in the UK. Speaking Greek would be an advantage, but the downturn in the economy has meant that many companies (especially those associated with development and tourism) are laying people off, not taking on board new people. What degree do you hold? There may be something related to your field, but be aware that Cypriots are generally very well qualified, and most hold masters degrees as well as undergraduate ones and would probably outgun most ex-pats when it comes to qualifications. Perhaps the biggest shock to the system however is that family connections and knowing the right people stands for a lot here and experience and qualifications often are not considered (one of the reasons why many ex-pats struggle to find satisfying employment). If you have family connections, I would advise that you use them to your advantage.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Kimonas


thanks for that, my degree is IT orientated, but I have not gained any technical hands on commercial experience in the field, as I fell into sales after graduation.

I say I am unemployable but I know and dont believe that to be the truth, I am just getting frustrated from all the knock backs for reasons which are too fickle between potential employer to potential employer.

thanks for your response


----------

